# Mountain Grown Gravy



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

1 lb breakfast sausage
3 T. flour
1 t. sugar
2 ½ C. fresh brewed coffee
½ C. heavy cream

Brown sausage over medium-high heat until the smaller bits start to crisp, sprinkle flour over meat, stir in and cook for 3 – 4 minutes.

Add coffee and deglaze the pan, scraping up the brown bits stuck to the pan. Stir in cream and cook until thickened, serve over biscuits.

A. J. Di Liberti 2008


----------

